# Simple venting for main cabin (no fan)



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

This time of year, I'm interested in not having the AC or heat on ... simply allow outside air to come in through the vents. No fan. Just let the air flow due to the outside air pressure as I drive. Is this how the car works if I say no recirc, no A/C and no fan (so need to press the off button on the climate screen)? 

Here's the best I can do so far ... I've lowered the temp to LO but made sure the AC is off. Have the fan on 1 or 2. Is there a smarter way? I'm still playing the game of reducing my wh/mile. Thus the aim to not have the fan on.

And yes, I can open a window but when listening to music or podcasts would prefer not to have the wind noise. 

thanks in advance for insights.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The problem with doing that is the outside are takes a very winding path into the cabin. From the top of the frunk area halfway down, and then back up a bit, and then to the side, and then a final turn into the passenger cabin. You'd have to be going pretty fast to force air through that path.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nom said:


> This time of year, I'm interested in not having the AC or heat on ... simply allow outside air to come in through the vents. No fan. Just let the air flow due to the outside air pressure as I drive. Is this how the car works if I say no recirc, no A/C and no fan (so need to press the off button on the climate screen)?


Not like the "vent" setting from 70's and earlier cars. The car (and indeed, most modern cars) is designed so that all outside air must travel through the cabin filter, so you really need the fan to be on in order to pull the air through that filter.


> Here's the best I can do so far ... I've lowered the temp to LO but made sure the AC is off. Have the fan on 1 or 2. Is there a smarter way?


Nope. That's what I do as well.
And I normally keep the air aimed just at the windshield, and this tends to be enough to keep the windshield from fogging up.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

OK, thanks folks.


----------

